

How Language and Math Intersect: Chinese v. English - lwc123
http://larrycheng.com/2009/10/07/how-language-and-math-intersect-chinese-v-english/

======
mahmud
_Some researchers hypothesize that one possible reason some Asian cultures
show proficiency in math at an early age ironically has nothing to do with
math – it has to do with language._

Which researchers? I see no references in that post. What is this, appeal to
imaginary authority?

How many other languages, besides English and Chinese, can the author count
in? What he describes is not so earth shattering, plenty of other languages
are uniform and generative wrt to counting words.

